# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  czy to dyskopatia?

## ewelinka8546

Byłam zrobic zdjecie RTG kregoslupa poniewaz bardzo mnie boli w odcinku ledzwiowym dretwieje mi tez rowniez prawa noga zdjecie zrobiono , ale nie ma do nich opisu prosze o opis tych zdjęć 001.jpg | | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
002.jpg | | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
003.jpg | | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
po tym badaniu rtg dostalam jedynie skierowanie do neurologa i na rezonans magnetyczny na ktory poczekam z jakies pol roku bo nie ma limitow a do tego czasu tkwie w strasznym bolu jak wspomnialam wyzej dretwieje mi noga od bioder az do samych palcow od stopy ,rowniez paluch tej nogi (stopy)unosi mi sie do gory zle mi sie chodzi noga jakby opadala mi w nocy dretwienie w sumie to 24\h mi dretwieje noga nie moge sie pochylic do przodu bo potem gdy mam sie wyprostowac to jest ciagnancy sie od odcinka ledzwiowego bol lezenie tez mi sprawia problem zaczyna mi rowniez dretwiec prawa REKa (CIerpie na zapalenie pochewek maziowych mialam operacje prawej reki czeka mnie teraz druga ,mam rowniez podejzenie zespolu ciesni nadgarstka dostalam skierowanie na emg )PROSZE O POMOC BO NIE WIEM JAK MAM SOBIE POMOC ZEBY NORMALNIE FUNKCJONOWAC MECZE SIE TAK JUZ OD 3 LAT ALE DOPIERO TERAZ KREGOSLUP MNIE POWAZNIE BOLI I NIE POMAGAJA JUZ JAK KIEDYS BASEN MASCI I LEKI PRZECIWBOLOWE :Frown:

----------

